
A Man Who Forgot He Was a Rap Legend - camtarn
https://www.gq.com/story/the-man-who-forgot-he-was-a-rapper
======
chickenbane
Similar, but different - the star of Malcolm in the Middle doesn't remember
that experience:

[http://ew.com/tv/2017/10/09/dwts-frankie-muniz-doesnt-
rememb...](http://ew.com/tv/2017/10/09/dwts-frankie-muniz-doesnt-remember-
malcolm-in-the-middle/)

It's wild how fragile and unknown memories are for us. Great quote from Bryan
Cranston:

Cranston said he told Muniz not to worry about what he can’t remember.
Cranston starred with Muniz in 151 episodes of Malcolm. “They are still [his]
experiences,” Cranston said. “It will me my job, I will tell him, ‘remember
this? Remember that on Malcolm?’ What a life for you.”

~~~
brianyu8
I understand that the transient ischemic attacks can just happen anytime, but
what caused his nine (!) concussions? Was it his career as a race car driver?

~~~
chimeracoder
From [http://people.com/tv/frankie-muniz-secret-health-
battle/](http://people.com/tv/frankie-muniz-secret-health-battle/)

> “Since 2006, I’ve broken 38 bones,” says Muniz, who has also endured nine
> concussions since the age of 7. “As a kid I did everything. I played ice
> hockey, soccer, basketball, soccer. But a year ago I went roller skating,
> and I was literally the dad holding onto the rail. I realized I have to take
> care of myself.” > > In 2009, Muniz had a serious accident on the race
> track: “My car flipped a bunch and I crashed into a wall. In the end, I
> broke my back, ankle, four ribs and my hand. My thumb was dangling by the
> skin.”

So, it sounds like a combination of multiple things.

~~~
brianyu8
Wow, it's crazy how much he's been through-- I guess it's good that he has
started toning down his risk taking now.

~~~
xeromal
Sounds like he's living life though.

~~~
QAPereo
In the way that someone with incredible dreams they forget upon waking is.

~~~
firethief
So, the same way we all are?

~~~
QAPereo
...and that’s why I have anxiety!

------
arodako
“Computer programmed with just one finger Made complete for the chosen singer
Once lyrics are finished, the picture is done The difference is this picture
has no sun But there's plenty of bright, kaleidoscope light No color
supersedes cause the balance is right Listeners are pleased cause anxiety is
freezed And can only be thawed when the music is ignored”

\- It's yours! (1983) T La Rock

------
brianzelip
`const theMan = 'T La Rock';`

Here's the B side edit of 1984's "It's Yours", one of T La Rock's most
acclaimed songs. (by T La Rock, Jazzy Jay, Rick Rubin)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g42-LRWvcbY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g42-LRWvcbY)

#someMusicalRhythmsCanMessWithUrHead

~~~
mfoy_
Oh, I guess that's what Nas sampled for "The World Is Yours".

~~~
yesbabyyes
...The track where he drops "I'm out for president's to represent me", which
Jay-Z sampled for "Dead Presidents".

Turtles all the way down.

------
kwoff
I don't know much about hip-hop or rap, but that was a damn gripping story.

~~~
cl0ne
If you're interested in learning more about the history, I'd recommend this
documentary about the Roland TR-808 drum machine, which had a huge impact on
hip-hop and electronic music. T La Rock and Rick Rubin are both in it.
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2268622/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2268622/)

~~~
kwoff
thank you - probably not coincidentally, I'm interested in synthesizers and
electronic music history :)

~~~
agumonkey
Just be sure to dig about jaydee - jay dilla, and pete rock. Real music.

ps: for the pro web digger around, I read once that before jaydee was
introduced to proper audio hardware by amp fiddler, he used single tape deck
and a pencil to overlay samples by hand. Maybe it's just a legend.. could
never find neither the original article nor any other sources.

------
master_ant
Damn. I can't believe even Tupac paid homage to him, produced with Rick Rubin
and all. What an interesting read...

------
weberc2
Was hoping this would be about Mark Wahlberg.

~~~
jackhack
I was expecting Stanley Kirk Burrell, now an ordained minister.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MC_Hammer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MC_Hammer)

